# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Current Episode Discussion - May to July

## Debs

*Hiya  * 

*Please can you use this thread to discuss all episodes of eastenders.*
*Could you also date the episodes you are discussing as it is very confusing knowing which one it is!!*

*Thanks* 
*Debs*
*x*

----------


## Debs

i really thought this episode was great! i screamed at the telly " just give her a blooming hug!!!!"  that was all she needed and wanted!! 

stacey was great what a fab friend she is turning out to be! 

it was good to hear more about the fire. and why johnny is so off with ruby!

----------


## Babe14

Johnny obviously feels responsible and I'm guessing that it was prob a deal that went wrong. the only reason I can think of at the mo for him being cold towards Ruby is due to the fact that he is afraid to "care and Love" for/her not being able to live the whole nightmare of the past year again if something was to happen to her. That is no excuse though for being cold with Ruby. They need each other.  Lucky Stacey was there for her.

I thought that Chrissie was excellent tonight and she really is turning into a bad girl, (Jake you'd better watch out!) LOL and I just loved the scene where she tapped on Den's "grave" with her foot and started talking to him.

Glad Martin and Sonia left Pauline to it, if I was Sonia I would of given her a good belt by now.

----------


## Bad Wolf

what happened?  i went out, i'm regretting it now though

----------


## Debs

> Johnny obviously feels responsible and I'm guessing that it was prob a deal that went wrong. the only reason I can think of at the mo for him being cold towards Ruby is due to the fact that he is afraid to "care and Love" for/her not being able to live the whole nightmare of the past year again if something was to happen to her. That is no excuse though for being cold with Ruby. They need each other. Lucky Stacey was there for her.
> 
> I thought that Chrissie was excellent tonight and she really is turning into a bad girl, (Jake you'd better watch out!) LOL and I just loved the scene where she tapped on Den's "grave" with her foot and started talking to him.
> 
> Glad Martin and Sonia left Pauline to it, if I was Sonia I would of given her a good belt by now.


yeah i think he feels responsible i never thought that someone wouls have set fire to the house on purpose i thought that it would havebeen an accident!! now we no why he so strange about it he blame shimself!!

chrissie was good tonight si think and hope she is going to get badder and badder!! 

also very glad that pauline is own her own now!! let her sit and stew!!

----------


## Debs

> what happened? i went out, i'm regretting it now though


dont forget the omnibus on sunday!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm working. boo

----------


## Debs

oh no!! and on a sunday!!

----------


## di marco

> i really thought this episode was great! i screamed at the telly " just give her a blooming hug!!!!"  that was all she needed and wanted!! 
> 
> stacey was great what a fab friend she is turning out to be! 
> 
> it was good to hear more about the fire. and why johnny is so off with ruby!


i wanted johnny to give her a hug. i think he was trying as he did go over there and touch her head but when she hugged him it made him back off and not be near her.
i agree, stacey is being a fab friend to ruby. no matter what stacey is actually like otherwise and what other people think of her, she has shown through her friendship with ruby that she can be nice and care for someone. it really showed how close there friendship is that stacey waited outside just to make sure ruby was alright.
it was good hearing about the fire, but i still want to know more, like who actually did it and why. and id like johnny to open up to ruby and talk about the death of her mum and scarlett with her

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I think Johnny feels that if he opens up to Ruby about the fire, he will open a floodgate  that he will not be able to close.  His way of coping was to bottle it up and he does not want to show Ruby how much pain he is in.  He is trying to be strong to make her feel safer.  However, this is just pushing them further away from each other and he needs to realise that he cannot protect her from the reality that they are dead.

----------


## di marco

> the bit with kat?? that bloke said something about telling oyur family why you were really in prison! and something about being a professional the first night they were together! ( SORRY I WAS ON THE PHONE AND ONLY HEARD A BIT OF IT!!) could this have something to do with the rumour about kat being a prostitute???


thats what i was thinking, i think it does

----------


## Layne

> thats what i was thinking, i think it does


i din't get that bit either, but yeh maybe!!
Did ya hear Kat laugh as she walked out on the bloke! Funny!!!
Good Eppi tonight!!
Loved Dot on the Chair whenJim said Rats!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree about the miller storyline been hilarious. Especially the bit where that Ray crashed the ice cream van!  :Rotfl:  Im sorry but that bit really was pathetic   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:  and then Keith goes "What's the matter with you Raymond! What are you trying to do to us!" (or something like that!) I cant take him seriously what so ever!   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

A very good episode last night.  I had to laugh at Alfie running about the square in his slippers and Keith doing the same only around the flats.

I,m enjoying the Miller storyline and it is nice to find out a bit about their past. That's what I love about new characters finding out about their  history.

So now we're getting near the real truth as to why both Keith and Ray are set so against Leo and Demi making a go of things, it's an ongoing feud/grudge between Keith and Ray, mainly on Ray's behalf.  Keith was trying to do the right thing last night, unlike Ray.  I like Demi and Leo I hope that things will work out for them, maybe Leo could live with the Millers??

Good old Pat sorting Billy out.  We also had a clue last night as to the real reason that Kat wasin jail, sounds like she was on the game.  Maybe Griffin was her pimp or a punter? Big Mo classic as ever and so too were Jim and Dot, I just love them.

Good Stuff Eastenders back on form.

----------


## Babe14

> the bit with kat?? that bloke said something about telling oyur family why you were really in prison! and something about being a professional the first night they were together! ( SORRY I WAS ON THE PHONE AND ONLY HEARD A BIT OF IT!!) could this have something to do with the rumour about kat being a prostitute???


Yes that's exactly what it means.  People on the game are sometimes referred to as Professionals or Pros, as well as the usual names.

----------


## Babe14

> Okay, I gotta ask: Am I the only one not really feeling Kat's return. All of her scenes today were kinda "meh" for me. I do like the character, and the upcoming storylines sound good, so I don't really know what was wrong. It just wasn't working for me.


All though she looks quite good, I feel that Jessie isn't quite back in character yet.  O.K Kat has changed but it's just not happening for me yet.  I think things will hot up a bit once she returns to the square and comes face to face with Alfie...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I knew that Dot would get onto the chair imediatly!!

----------


## Angeldelight

Last night's eppy (Thurs 26th) was really funny with Alfie running around in his slippers... Billy grabbing a ROLLING PIN prepared to beat Alfie to a pulp with it... and Kieith wanting to fight with ray... haha... 

But it really made me mad the way Alfie made Billy out to be really deliberatly nasty and cruel when they were talking about Little mo and the break up... Poor Billy i mean he may be not the best person in the square but he tried... he obvisously cares for Freddie... and Alfie was WAY OUTTA LINE with some of the things he said... Alfie has now LOWERED considerably in my opinion... get rid of him and little Mo and he'd be a nicer, kinder, BETTER person...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh yeah Billy with the rolling pin!! That was jokes!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Classic!! Loving EE! Kat is great but Alfie's making me angry now.. she never saw them kiss!! CLASSIC I say!! Best this week!!

----------


## Behemoth

I didn't like tonight's episode. Boring, slow, and Leo is a terrible actor.

----------


## Debs

> Classic!! Loving EE! Kat is great but Alfie's making me angry now.. she never saw them kiss!! CLASSIC I say!! Best this week!!


how great was tonights episode!!

i really wanted alfie and little mo to be caught by kat! leo and demi was cute as well. have a feeling it not the last we heard of the dad though!!

dont know about you but i think i would have noticed the rather suspicious lady in a balck coat and carrying a black binbag and maybe seen that she wasnt up to anything dodgy!!

----------


## angelblue

I thought tonights espisode was really good and like the scenes between demi and leo really sweet and loved kats scenes aswell   :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

Excellent episode again.  I just love Leo and Demi and really hope things work out for them, but I've a feeling that stormy waters lie ahead.

Alfie and Lil Mo cute, but lil Mo needs to loosen up a bit.

Kat, still not sure about.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

EE did say there would be fireworks - this is the start of the display show - but soon the sea will calm down... or so I hope!!

----------


## parkerman

I have to say I mostly agree with Osiris. It was very slow. All that skulking about with Kat...most unrealistic.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I thought it was a bit out of character, Kat sneaking around quietly like that and how did no one recognise her? Surely someone she knew from Walford would have seen her! The bit at the end in the pub was good though - the beginning of the end of Molfie hopefully!!

----------


## Debs

exactly she was so close to some of them at times that she surely would have been seen

----------


## littlemo

> Alfie and Lil Mo cute, but lil Mo needs to loosen up a bit.


I think Alfie and Little Mo have a very sweet friendship and have a genuine attraction for each other, but I don't think it could be something permanent, not at the moment anyway! Little Mo is in love with Billy, she's married to him, and that means a lot to her. She is a very commited and loyal person. This is exactly why she stayed so long with Trevor. Because as far as she's concerned marraige is a lifelong commitment. So despite the way Trevor treated Little Mo, she couldn't get over the fact that he was her husband, and that it was her duty to make things work (I don't agree that it is anybody's duty to stay in an abusive relationship, but that is how Little Mo's mind worked). 

I don't think Little Mo is able to loosen up after everything she has been through, she could with Alfie when it was a simple friendship with a bit of friendly flirtation thrown in. But now it has become more serious, and Alfie is starting to grow increasingly tense feelings for her, it's quite claustrophobic. I believe the only person Little Mo truly trusts is Billy, and he is her soul mate. I really want them to get back together. Billy has never abused her or deliberately made her unhappy, the bond they have is full of love and compassion. It is wrong for them to be parted now, because they are made for each other!

----------


## kelly05

:Cheer:  Really  thought when she seen that prostitute, she was going to get changed to do the same thing!!! Was screaming at the tv...!! Kept looking at the clock, wondering when she was going to come face to face with Alfie... it was so obvious it was going to be right at the very end..  :Angry:   The look on Alfie's face was priceless!! Can't wait til Monday's episode

----------


## Layne

> Really  thought when she seen that prostitute, she was going to get changed to do the same thing!!! Was screaming at the tv...!! Kept looking at the clock, wondering when she was going to come face to face with Alfie... it was so obvious it was going to be right at the very end..   The look on Alfie's face was priceless!! Can't wait til Monday's episode


i know i thought she ws going to get changed then stand on the corner!!!
But then she turned up in the Vic!!!!
Its such a conincidence though that No one saw her!!!
The next few weeks are goingt o be great, Kat coming back, Zoe leaving Dennis and Sharon coming back!
EastEnders has no where to go but up!!!!!!!

----------


## Tamzi

I agree Layne. Its got really good at the mo. I did think she was going on the corner. Hopefully Alfie will see exactly how great Kat is. Remember at first they were going to reunite  kat and alfie straight off, so you never know. fab episode though
xxx

----------


## xcutiekatiex

i really enjoyed kat coming back and her hair looks brill btw also thought she was gnna do the same as that other woman tho lol oh well

----------


## kelly05

Really enjoyed tonight's episode. Bit disappointed though that the episode didn't pick up exactly where it left off on Friday night. Would really liked to have seen how everyone reacted to Kat being back. It seems that she was reunited with her family in the vic before she came out, and I wish we could have got to see that. Wonder how Zoe feels now Kat's back?
I really think that the chemistry and the spark is still there between Kat and Alfie. It was such a refreshment watching them to together again, rather than cringing at him and Little Mo. Now I just wish they would hurry up and get Kat and Alfie back together where they belong!!

----------


## di marco

> The look on Alfie's face was priceless!!


yeh it was, the look on little mos face was good as well

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, someone please explain who thought it would be a good idea to have an episode showing us just how much Little Mo/Billy and Kat/Alfie are meant to be together, when presumably they're going to be dragging this Molfie crap out for weeks on end.

That was like an episode showcasing just how badly matched Little Mo and Alfie are.

Great episode though. Kat really worked for me tonight, which the character wasn't for me last week. She felt a lot more real.

----------


## littlemo

Did anyone else get the feeling in this episode that Little Mo was just using Billy? I know she's been through a lot, and I don't think she is ready to get back with Billy right now. And she definetely has more feelings for Alfie than she is letting on. I don't think Little Mo realises just how hard Billy finds it to see her and Alfie together, it must be torture for him! 

Also do you think Billy would really be able to love Freddie? I just don't see how babysitting him one time would change everything he has ever felt or thought in all the time since the trial. Do you think he's convincing himself of this because of Alfie?

----------


## Babe14

Deja Vu..

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Okay, someone please explain who thought it would be a good idea to have an episode showing us just how much Little Mo/Billy and Kat/Alfie are meant to be together, when presumably they're going to be dragging this Molfie crap out for weeks on end.
> 
> That was like an episode showcasing just how badly matched Little Mo and Alfie are.
> 
> Great episode though. Kat really worked for me tonight, which the character wasn't for me last week. She felt a lot more real.


I agree, this episode reminded me what a perfect couple Kat and Alfie are and that they are meant to be together.  I'll be so disappointed if they do not get back together.  Before, I didn't like Molfie very much but I just kind of ignored it.  Now, though, I hate it because it is standing in the way of Kat and Alfie!!

----------


## chance

lil mo just clearly went round to see billy last night to make sure he wouldnt spill the beans bout herself and alfie to kat,thats all she was concerned about.i feel sorry for billy,shes just using him,if she feels no love for him now she should just tell him and stop leading him up the garden path as to protect herself from anyone finding out bout her and alfie.
didnt like the bit in the bar where kat was being all mouthy and calling the bar man darlin,been there done that.zzzzz!

----------


## parkerman

The chemistry between Kat and Alfie was absolutely electric. You're a fool Alfie, if you can't see who your future is with!

----------


## kelly05

The way he looked at her when she started acting him on his stall.... it was just like old times! I'm glad that she just told him how she felt about him, rather than  going around in circles, which is what the scriptwriters are notorious for with Kat and Alfie. Now the ball is in his court. He better hurry up and realise he is still mad about her, and sod Little Mo!

----------


## di marco

> lil mo just clearly went round to see billy last night to make sure he wouldnt spill the beans bout herself and alfie to kat,thats all she was concerned about.i feel sorry for billy,shes just using him,if she feels no love for him now she should just tell him and stop leading him up the garden path as to protect herself from anyone finding out bout her and alfie.
> didnt like the bit in the bar where kat was being all mouthy and calling the bar man darlin,been there done that.zzzzz!


i agree that little mo is just using billy, she did just want to make sure that he didnt say anything about her and alfie. i think she may still have some feelings for him and still love him a bit but its def not like before. i also think she was trying to win him round again so that just in case her and alfie dont work out then she still has billy to fall back on. she went round to see him purely for selfish reasons and i do feel sorry for billy as he is trying to make an effort and shes leading him on

----------


## di marco

> The way he looked at her when she started acting him on his stall.... it was just like old times! I'm glad that she just told him how she felt about him, rather than  going around in circles, which is what the scriptwriters are notorious for with Kat and Alfie. Now the ball is in his court. He better hurry up and realise he is still mad about her, and sod Little Mo!


i agree. when she was taking the mick out of him on the stall, you could tell that he was enjoying her company and that he still had strong feelings for her. it was good that kat came out and told him how she feels as now alfie cant make any excuses about how he thought she didnt love him any more or that he didnt know if she still felt the same etc. theres no need for him to still try and hide his feelings as kat has said that shes still in love with him so all he has to do is admit to himself that hes still in love with her

----------


## BlackKat

You know what...scrap what I said about Billy/Little Mo belonging together. She doesn't deserve him. At this point, she doesn't deserve anyone. I really hated her tonight.



ETA: Plus, that weird starey thing she did in the last scene with Alfie just creeped me out. I was expecting her head to start spinning around.

----------


## Babe14

Great Eppy again last night.  Kat is getting back into character again now and I'm warming to her again. 
Now Alfie and Lil Mo..No changed my mind don't go. Lil Mo is far too "wet".  Before she got together with Alfie she was annoying me and I went right off her character, then when she got together with Alfie I liked her.  Now I've changed my mind again..I too am not sure if I even want her back with Billy she is defo using him, settling for second best because she is too gutless to stand up for what she really wants.

Now Zoe...I was mad when she was telling Kat about her "Pregnancy" and blaming Dennis for the whole thing, making out that he ran out on her. Can't wait for her humiliation.  Meanwhile we have to put up with her stropping around making out that she is the poor little victim. Chrissie was naughty as well for backing Zoe's story up and telling Kat that Dennis had runouton her just like Den had her. Mind you Dennis did run out on Zoe but why? Because he caught her getting her leg over with his dad just to cover up her lie! Bring it on..bring it on..

Jim and Dot hilarious as usual.  Dot behind the wheel of a car brill! More Jim and Dot another heavenly match..

----------


## Incognito

I used to like Kat and Alfie together but prefer Mo and Alfie.  It would be unrealistic for Kat to just walk back in to Alfie's life after everything she has put him through.  

I wonder whether Zoe will open up and tell Kat the truth about Den's death?  :Ponder:

----------


## Babe14

> I used to like Kat and Alfie together but prefer Mo and Alfie.  It would be unrealistic for Kat to just walk back in to Alfie's life after everything she has put him through.  
> 
> I wonder whether Zoe will open up and tell Kat the truth about Den's death?


Up until last night I wanted Alfie and Mo and I didn't want Kat and Alfie back together it would just be deja vu now I'm not so sure..

I think Zoe will tell all to Kat (well except her lies of course)

----------


## Siobhan

> Up until last night I wanted Alfie and Mo and I didn't want Kat and Alfie back together it would just be deja vu now I'm not so sure..
> 
> I think Zoe will tell all to Kat (well except her lies of course)


After last night, I did want Alfie and Mo.. he really does care about Mo... and she was good enough to walk away and give him the time to see if he want to be back with Kat.. It is very very clear Kat wants him..My heart went out to Mo when Kat was asking her lots of question about Alfie...

----------


## Babe14

> My heart went out to Mo when Kat was asking her lots of question about Alfie...


Mine too and I felt sorry for her.  To be honest I can't really make up my mind about Alfie and Lil Mo now, yes on one hand I do want them together because Lil Mo would never hurt Alfie and certainly never cheat on him, but on the other hand she's annoying me again.  It's always been a bit like that for me with her, like/hate and I think it will continue to be so. I would like to see Alfie and Lil Mo together and to go ahead and make their announcement and to have a go at things, I think that it would be a good storyline especailly with Kat involved.  Plus it would show her that she can't just waltz back into Alfie's life, click her fingers and he'll forgive and forget, it would give her food for thought and make her really show Alfie that this time she is serious and it would be for keeps.   The n we would have Alfie's dilema, Lil Mo or Kat?

----------


## Cupcake

Eastenders plays your minds, hehe. One min we're like awww then eww....!
That Michael (car instructor) is really weird but nice to Dot. I'm sure Jim is very jealous...

----------


## Chantelle

I didnt like last nights episode as much as mondays.  I thought monday was one of the best for ages. Mo just freaks me out...what was with all the weird staring thing to alfie...FREAK! Anyway..the Kat/zoe interaction was nice and cant wait til she finds out the truth about chrissie.  Nice to have a little moment between kat and alfie across the square.

Jim and Dot were brilliant again.

There was way too much molfie last night.  I dont deny that alfie likes mo but believe his heart still lies with kat.  He is just settling for mo to have an easy uncomplicated predictable life.  He summed his feelings up in one line on moday. He said to kat "I want someone who is easy to love" not denying that he doesnt love kat still just wanting a easy life.  Some people may find Mo and alfie sweet...i can understand that but can't see it   :Sick:  but they just dont have that 'x' factor, that something specail that Kat and Alfie have. Thats why in my opinion if ee don't get them back together (even though shanes leaving) they are plonkers!

P.s. Love your banner cupcake

----------


## di marco

> I thought monday was one of the best for ages.


i agree. i thought it was great, really liked the way they just flicked back between the 2 couples and it was clear to see who belonged with who




> Nice to have a little moment between kat and alfie across the square.


yeh i liked that too




> Jim and Dot were brilliant again.


jim and dot are always brill!




> There was way too much molfie last night.  I dont deny that alfie likes mo but believe his heart still lies with kat.  He is just settling for mo to have an easy uncomplicated predictable life.  He summed his feelings up in one line on moday. He said to kat "I want someone who is easy to love" not denying that he doesnt love kat still just wanting a easy life.  Some people may find Mo and alfie sweet...i can understand that but can't see it   but they just dont have that 'x' factor, that something specail that Kat and Alfie have. Thats why in my opinion if ee don't get them back together (even though shanes leaving) they are plonkers!


absolutely agree. it is clear that alfie still loves kat and that deep down she is the one that he wants, but i do feel that he cares a lot for little mo and cos of this he feels that he wouldnt mind making a go of things with her and so would have the easy life that he wants. i cant see what people see in the little mo and alfie partnership either and also think that ee would be mad if they didnt get alfie and kat back together

----------


## Babe14

> I thought monday was one of the best for ages.


I thought that Monday's was like watching paint dry, i preferred Tuesday's.

----------


## Flozza

Hey
i thought tonights ee (2/6) was really good. Glad sam was back we got to see something other then Kalfie, i like them , don't get me wrong. i thought it was really sweet on da bench:
"hello samantha" lol lol lol

----------


## .:Kitz:.

yeah, why did he say 'hello samantha'?

----------


## Chris_2k11

just been friendly wasn't he   :Confused:  ?

----------


## Flozza

i think so, she just looked upset and i think he was trying to cheer her up. i cant wait fot tonites 1

----------


## Siobhan

Kat was really funny with Gary last night.. Zoe just does my head in.. is she really that stupid, she was going on about how Kat and Alfie should be together but they have so much stuff to sort out...

----------


## squarelady

It's driving me mad how Alfie is always passng Kat off as playing games! She really wants to make amends, you could see that. I want the old Alfie back! And Alfie, you _are_ the nasty husband!

Loving Chrissie's extra curly hair this evening!   :Wub:

----------


## ElectricToes

Nana Moon 'I'm not dead yet'
LOL!

----------


## BlackKat

I liked the scenes between Sam and Billy tonight -- especially the one at the end.

----------


## squarelady

> I liked the scenes between Sam and Billy tonight -- especially the one at the end.


Yer me too, it's been a long time since Sam's been like that!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> It's driving me mad how Alfie is always passng Kat off as playing games! She really wants to make amends, you could see that. I want the old Alfie back! And Alfie, you _are_ the nasty husband!


I agree, he's really suspicious of everything now!! He never used to be!!



> Loving Chrissie's extra curly hair this evening!


Me too!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ElectricToes

Yer, I like that too, thought it was kinda sweet...

Billy and Sam...not Chrissie's hair...

----------


## Flozza

yea it was like they had both found some one to talk too. I think thats what both of them need. I thought johnny was going to offer sam a job at the club. !!

----------


## ElectricToes

So did I for a sec!

----------


## Layne

> Nana Moon 'I'm not dead yet'
> LOL!


tHAT WAS VERY FUNNY!!!!!!

Chrissies hair did look gorge tonight!!! I like the fact that Chrissie and Sam have called it quits (won't stay like that for long) Loved Chrissies coat!!!

Good Eppi tonight!

----------


## squarelady

> Chrissies hair did look gorge tonight!!! I like the fact that Chrissie and Sam have called it quits (won't stay like that for long) Loved Chrissies coat!!!


Yer, it'll be fine until next week and then Sam will go and blow it. That girl will never learn!   :Wal2l:  Anyway, gorgeous hair tonight, gorgeous as always! I'm starting worry about Jake and Danny. First Sam & Chrissie disappeared for two weeks, then Tina & Johnny for a week but the Moon brothers have been gone for ages! - Kat knows they exist so there are they! *can't wait for next week*

----------


## Babe14

Good Episode. Great to see Nana out and about.  You can see the exits building up.  Billy was really sweet tonight, all he needs is to  be wanted. Both Kat and Chrissie looked great tonight, pink really is Chrissie's colour.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

does dot and jim do that jhonney deal

----------


## di marco

> does dot and jim do that jhonney deal


erm dont know

----------


## di marco

nana moon was so sweet in yesterdays epi   :Smile:

----------


## ameliauk1

johhny will probably buy the whole square lol

----------


## soapyclean

The best bit about that was when Little Mo went off on one at both Alfie and then Kat :Cheer:  , but more so at the end when Alfie asked her to take all the things Kat and Alfie had given to each other while they were still together. :Clap:   :Thumbsup:  

That was one great piece of acting, about time Alfie was told a few home truths, and I do hope Little Mo and Billie sort their problems out and get back together. :Wub:   I know this is soap land and nothing runs smoothly. :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> johhny will probably buy the whole square lol


Lol he will!!   :Rotfl:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Imagine Chrissie's hair dead straight....

----------


## WattsRulee

random! we shld rite 2 the wardrobe depart ment and get them 2 do it 4 an eppy!

----------


## ameliauk1

> Imagine Chrissie's hair dead straight....


OUCH!!!! WHOS CUTTIN?? HER OR KATE!! DUH DUH DUH!!!!    :Rotfl:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Imagine Chrissie's hair dead straight....


I'm sure somewhere I read that she straightens her hair when she wants to go out in public and not be recognised as a kind of disguise.   :Ninja:   I don't know if I would recognise her like that!

----------


## BlackKat

Did anything interesting happen in the first 15 minutes? My sister phoned so I missed it.

Caught the last half though. Pauline's turning in a psycho stalker. I thought Margaret was going to bitch slap her. Or do a Sonia and brain her with a fruitbowl.

----------


## kelly05

:Rotfl:   Pauline was a bit of a psycho tonight!!!! You probably missed alot of spark between Kat and Alfie. It was just like old times, and there was defo a hint of a return of the old Alfie!!! What about Little Mo trying to get in on the act though?  :Thumbsdown:   Go away Missus..... Trying to get Alfie on his own behind the bar! Can't wait til tomorrow night to watch Kat gatecrash that little idea for you!!! Surely it's only a matter of time for Kat and Alfie.....  :Cheer:

----------


## Jade

I agree we are so going to see a return of Kat and Alfie!! just like old time tonight!! Go away little Mo!!!

----------


## kelly05

Oh yeah just wanted to say also that the Pauline/Chloe/Rebecca storyline is like so   :Lweek:  

Please hurry up Eastenders and be done with it!!!!

Glad I got that off my chest!!!

----------


## littlemo

Yes Pauline did seem quite crazy tonight, but I don't like Margaret's attitude either. I can understand she's upset about her daughter and everything but she seems quite stern and domineering. I don't know if this is just me, but I just don't get a good vibe from her. I don't think it'll turn out to be anything, because I think the storyline is coming to an end, why they started it in the first place to come to this conclusion I don't know!

I just can't get into the Alfie and Kat stuff knowing that Alfie is going to be leaving at the end of the year. We just know that Little Mo and Billy are going to end up back together and Kat is going to end up on her own. I hope Kat finds herself another Alfie someone who will treat her right, it's a shame their marraige has to end, but we'll have to accept it. I think Kat will find it difficult to trust another man again after everything that's happened. I just don't get what's happening with Alfie and Little Mo, 1 minute she's breaking up with him, the next they are flirting madly, it's a vicious circle.

As for the Johnny/Jim scenario, I have a very bad feeling that Jim is going to be taken for a ride. I really thought Johnny had genuine effection for his neighbours, but I think I was wrong.

----------


## chance

how very boring tonight compared to how emmerdale and corrie were tonight,kat shouting like a fish wife in the market sounded as common as *******.alfie dressing in womens clothes,wow didnt see that coming,not! his jokey attitude is boring,mo grinning like a cheshire cat,yawn!
pauline and that boring women would make great friends as they are both as grumpy as hell.quick ee hurry up and get dennis and sharon back before i fall asleep.

----------


## Siobhan

> how very boring tonight compared to how emmerdale and corrie were tonight,kat shouting like a fish wife in the market sounded as common as *******.alfie dressing in womens clothes,wow didnt see that coming,not! his jokey attitude is boring,mo grinning like a cheshire cat,yawn!
> pauline and that boring women would make great friends as they are both as grumpy as hell.quick ee hurry up and get dennis and sharon back before i fall asleep.


Have to say it was really boring compared to Corrie... Pauline deserves a good smack in the mouth and I am glad that is coming to an end soon.... I hope Sonia give her a good kicking

----------


## Chris_2k11

Does anyone know why Kat's got a bandage on her hand? Have i missed something   :Confused:

----------


## ElectricToes

:Lol:  Bless Nana!
Acey eppy I think! Would be better if Sharon and Dennis were there though! _*toddles off to dreamland*_

----------


## squarelady

I really enjoyed tonight episode. It was the first one in a little while I'd actually laughed at properly! Just Chrissie and the episode would have been complete! 

Seriously though I thought the singing was lovely, especially all the Moon boys joining in! T'was nice to see the brothers back after being off screen for so long even if they didn't know the words! (That was Joel and Jake's first scene with Jessie too!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Kim

> Thank goodness the baby rumour isn't true then! The very thought of it. I have heard that the storyline will run until September. I've also heard Christmas, let's hope it's September. I have put up with it since christmas so I will just have to put up with it for a bit longer.


Thankfully, the storyline is coming to an end in September. This is the General discussion forum so i can't say any more. Take a look at the official Kalfie and Molfie thread and there is more on the baby rumor. There are also some rumors on the subject in the rumor mill.

----------


## chance

turned off already tonight once i knew it was all about demi and leo,not interested in that drivel what so ever,not sure whats worse molfie or leo and demi

----------


## BlackKat

I liked the Sam and Billy scenes tonight -- nice bit of foreshadowing in there.

Garry and Minty were quite good as well, nothing brilliant, but decent enough.

Leo and Demi were dire, as usual.


ETA: Leo: "I'm a man."   :Lol:  Of course you are honey, of course you are.   :Rotfl:

----------


## angelblue

I thought the demi and leo thing was so cute all the way through their scenes together i was like awwwwwwwwww  :Angel:  

Yep a good espisode i was quite shocked no molfie or kalfie for a change   :Thumbsup:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was sad when demi left leo and he throw the candle out of the door

----------


## chance

the way leo kisses demi makes me laugh,looks like hes a scared rabbit.

----------


## ?????

i see the the cameraman was drunk again! but yeah it was an alright eppy i don't know about anyone else but the leo/demi storyline is kinda cute, its waaay better than the tedious molfie/kalfie saga, infact watching paint dry is more exciting then watching molfie/kalfie. 

did anyone see the magazines today, looks like lots of shannis action next week.

----------


## chance

i thought it was going to be leo and demi all week?

----------


## Treacle

Alfie is off on hols this week I think so thankfully we'll have some peace from Mofie for a bit and they weren't in it tonight which was good.
Leo and Demi were still dodgy, I'm not buying it especially with that kind of acting. I wouldn't say it's bad but it doesn't reflect their age group.
The gritty issue of the whole running away saga could be a good one for EastEnders to tackle and I hope they handle it well.
Back onto the subject of tonights installment, I was a bit annoyed really because it wasn't that good. It seemed to be another one of those few scenes episodes where it has those deep conversations. I wanted Sam to tell Billy what had happened with Den, it could have made the episode a tad more exciting anyways 4/10 because I'm feeling generous and I have to give it 2 points guaranteed anyways out of loyalty.

----------


## callummc

how anyone can say ee is improving i don't know,if anything it's slipping further into decline,out of the half hour there was only about 10 minutes of decent veiwing,tonights episode even made the ferrereas seem interesting,this isn't family veiwing its hoolyoaks with a big budget

----------


## Treacle

I wouldn't quite say it's Hollyoaks because there's still characters I actually care about. If it was Hollyoaks we would have stupid camera effects every 2 minutes and that sound that is often blasted in. Now that really would be the end for EastEnders. I agree though it's not looking very promising at the moment. If what they're trying to do is fill in until the legendary Mitchells come home to roost then I think they're playing with fire and could be making a huge mistake.

----------


## chance

lmao bring back the mitchells and hurry

----------


## Treacle

To be honest though it's still showing great resilience because the audience has not dropped right down. They are still getting a respectable amount of viewers although it is pretty weak for something that used to get 20 million for the average episode back in the 80's although to be fair we now have more channels to watch.

----------


## callummc

yes but how many returning veiwers and new veiwers are going to hang around when die hard fans are getting fed up,if emmerdale was to throw a 1 hour special in now,ee would really come unstuck,and even though the mitchells have a big fan base,they also have people who don't like them who will turn off when they return

----------


## BlackKat

> If what they're trying to do is fill in until the legendary Mitchells come home to roost then I think they're playing with fire and could be making a huge mistake.



Especially if the Mitchells don't live up to what everyone's expecting of them.

----------


## Treacle

The bosses have said that they will move EastEnders to another timeslot if Emmerdale is pitted against it again until it is back on form.

I am not sure whether the Mitchells are going to work, they have a better chance than Dirty Den did though because they've not been out of it that long and they were brilliant right up until the final Mitchell (Phil) left.

----------


## BlackKat

I must admit I'm dubious about the Mitchells. I can vaguely remember Grant leaving, and I did like them when they were around. I'm just not sure if they'll fit into it now -- I'm glad Grant isn't back full time, because I don't think both him and Phil would work full time. I'm willing to give it a fair chance though, and I agree it should be better than Den's return. I'm just wary that the Beeb and some of the fans are expecting them to come back and 'save' the show and then are going to be dissapointed when they don't. I just hope they don't take over too much.

----------


## Treacle

Well with all due respect hun the show doesn't need "saved" yet. That's a very strong word to be using. Yes it is in a spot of trouble with scripts/storylines but it's not gotten to the extent where it's drastic enough to say it needs "saving".

Grant is a fab character though. I'll be annoyed if he's wasted because it's such a big coup for them to finally get him to agree to come back.

----------


## BlackKat

> Well with all due respect hun the show doesn't need "saved" yet. That's a very strong word to be using. Yes it is in a spot of trouble with scripts/storylines but it's not gotten to the extent where it's drastic enough to say it needs "saving".
> 
> Grant is a fab character though. I'll be annoyed if he's wasted because it's such a big coup for them to finally get him to agree to come back.


Yes, I know it doesn't, that why I put the ' round it. I'm seeing people thinking along the lines of "The show's bad at the moment but it'll be brilliant the second the Mitchells are back." Not necessarily on this board, but on others I lurk on. If they can write brilliantly for the Mitchells, they should be able to write brilliantly for anyone, and that's what they need to be concentrating on.

I agree Grant shouldn't be wasted. I just don't want it to become The Mitchell Show. In fact, I don't want it to become the anyone show, not even The Jake Moon Show, lol.

----------


## Treacle

I don't care who's show it becomes as long as they are good and we don't have to see them for 20 minutes in every episode!

----------


## Treacle

I feel I may have been a bit too harsh on last nights eppy. I had a thumping headache so only had the volume on 23. I actually liked the Mitchells taking the P out of who they thought they were.

----------


## chocolate

> I must admit I'm dubious about the Mitchells. I can vaguely remember Grant leaving, and I did like them when they were around. I'm just not sure if they'll fit into it now.


im starting to feel the same now im not sure if the mitchells can pull it off because eastenders has moved on.. but i personally love the mitchells but i have to admit i would of liked it if Den was still alive and the mitchells came and then there was a kind of family feud ..you know with den having the Vic and sharon getting married to dennis ( den actually didnt stand in the way) the whole Watts v.s Mitchells thing i would of actually love to have seen! ..but yeah i am starting to get doubts though!?

----------


## parkerman

I am a bit dubious about the Mitchells being the "saviour" of Eastenders but there could be some good stuff between Dennis and the Mitchells, given the sort of charcater Dennis is.

But to "save" Eastenders they need to do something about the dire Molfie and Kalfie storylines and the even worse Demi and Leo duo.

Kat and Chrissie could be a good story to follow up too. It seems to have been forgotten at the moment.

----------


## hayzie

i was watching yesterdays episode, and completely forgot that Sam and Billy are cousins lol, and they were laughing with each other and stuff and i thought in my head, 'oh no somethings gonna happen with them', then my mom said, 'i bet they get together now' and then i realised they were related and i said, 'mom theyre cousins!' lol im so stupid!

----------


## Treacle

It's nice that they were interacting a bit more. I would like to see some more indication of Sam's friendship with Minty too.

----------


## hayzie

yeah i forgot about minty, he was like in love with sam too wernt he? it would be nice to see them two a bit more.

----------


## Treacle

Yes and he's supposed to be looking out for her.

----------


## chance

i noticed they are making sam 'nice' suppose this is so we all feel sorry for her when she gets put away

----------


## JustJodi

> It's nice that they were interacting a bit more. I would like to see some more indication of Sam's friendship with Minty too.


 
*Minty has been her "savior" thru alot of events of Sams life, especially when Peggy and Phil were absent. Minty has almost always been there for her.*

----------


## Treacle

> i noticed they are making sam 'nice' suppose this is so we all feel sorry for her when she gets put away


Well she's never really been a nasty character except from when she turned a bit snobby when she had all the buisness's.

----------


## JustJodi

I agree Sam was never nasty,, just plain snobby.. but shes been knocked down a peg or two.. and it a bit more "humble".. not much but a bit  :Lol:

----------


## chance

yeah true but she has been a bit of a bit*ch at times and i didnt like her through her chrissie/zoe phase,but she was likeable last night

----------


## Treacle

The only time I can think of her being nasty is when she had Angie's Den burned down!

----------


## hayzie

she can be really mean sometimes but shes only like that when she thinks, oh cause im a mitchell i have to be horrible, but when shes on her own shes nice!

----------


## BlackKat

Somebody kill Alfie. And Kat. And Mo. Please. Hopefully Alfie returns from Hastings in second week of December, just in time to leave for good.

----------


## Abi

I know what you mean, just one of the couples get together, or just leave it!!!

----------


## angelblue

I thought tonights eppy was great loved the sharon and dennis scenes so adorable   :Lol:

----------


## Abi

I didn't think it was up to much. The whole Dot and her driving test sort of ruined it for me

----------


## Treacle

The Alfie/Kat/Little Mo rubbish was awful but the good thing is Alfie is off on holiday yay! Let's hope he means it about being away for a while...he should not come back!

----------


## Princess

I thought EE was good tonight. Missed the start though. At least in between all that Kat/Alfie/Mo stuff we had Shannis!

----------


## Treacle

The thing with the ring on the roof was a bit rubbish but I liked the end scene. Dot was okay but surely Sonia or someone would tell her how to wear her headphones properly. It's a stab at being humouress and it raised a chuckle from me at first but now it's just silly. It was the same when she went to do her theory test and they were all sitting round her with their headphones on, she should have seen how to wear them properly then.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm afraid Shannis is starting to bore me a little bit now! *runs & hides!*   :EEK!:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Treacle

It's good because we know what's coming...That's why I'm liking Shannis at the moment.

----------


## Treacle

I'm sorry but tonights episode was not good and if people say episodes like these are good what hope is the show going to have to get back to how it used to be? It can always do better than this tripe. When it was on top it was not churning out the tosh it is these days so please don't say it's good. It just terrifies me incase any of the producers happen to be reading this and think their work is good enough. It is NOT...please EastEnders keep improving and do not think that the junk you churned out this evening was any good because quite frankly it wasn't.

----------


## Abi

> I'm sorry but tonights episode was not good and if people say episodes like these are good what hope is the show going to have to get back to how it used to be? It can always do better than this tripe. When it was on top it was not churning out the tosh it is these days so please don't say it's good. It just terrifies me incase any of the producers happen to be reading this and think their work is good enough. It is NOT...please EastEnders keep improving and do not think that the junk you churned out this evening was any good because quite frankly it wasn't.


  :Clap:  
Agreed

----------


## Treacle

I'm not having children spoil this for me. It is NOT about the totty factor or any of these useless couplings imaginatively named Lemi, Mofie, Shannis, KAlfie appearing in the episodes that make them good. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do your research back into the glory days of EastEnders and find out what the programme was all about and why it worked. If the producers listen to the younger viewers who are loving this tripe then my show won't even go back to churning out the powerful episodes it once did. The episodes on UKTV Gold right now that are just over 3 years ago are absolutely fantastic. It wasn't that long ago atall...

----------


## littlemo

> I'm afraid Shannis is starting to bore me a little bit now! *runs & hides!*


I know what you mean. I love their relationship but these petty arguments they keep having aren't what Dennis and Sharon are about, it's supposed to be passionate and gripping. Sharon wants to stay, Dennis doesn't, is that all they are going to be talking about until they leave (which I assume they will at some point). When they first got together, that was such an amazing episode, and I was hoping to see more of that, which hopefully I will be doing very soon! 

I am looking forward to seeing Den being dug up and the wedding which should be great! The Mitchells returning will be good too. As somebody said earlier what's keeping me going is knowing that Shannis are going to get better, more dramatic storylines and episodes. It should be brilliant when the writers get their acts together. And some of that stuff may belong on the spoilers board, so it might have to moved, but it just had to be said.

----------


## Treacle

Dennis is not supposed to be a walkover and neither is this new Sharon who has returned so they may clash even more  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

I feel that about Shannis -- I'm looking forward to what's coming, but at the moment they're not doing anything for me.


ETA: I did like the scene with Dennis asking Jim to be best man though. Thought that was nice.

----------


## Treacle

It'll all be worth it in the end  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

That's what I keep telling myself with this Alfie storyline -- it'll all be worth it once he leaves for good.   :Lol:

----------


## stapler

> The thing with the ring on the roof was a bit rubbish but I liked the end scene. Dot was okay but surely Sonia or someone would tell her how to wear her headphones properly. It's a stab at being humouress and it raised a chuckle from me at first but now it's just silly. It was the same when she went to do her theory test and they were all sitting round her with their headphones on, she should have seen how to wear them properly then.


I thought she just wore her headphones wrong to protect that unnatural ET-looking hairdo.

----------


## parkerman

I can only echo the sentiments expressed above. Goodbye Alfie. Come back with a nice girl friend and give Kat and Mo the heave-ho, then we won't have to put up with any more of this dire rubbish.

----------


## Treacle

No, he shouldn't come back atall with anybody! I dread the day he does return  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> I thought she just wore her headphones wrong to protect that unnatural ET-looking hairdo.


Maybe and it's a wig btw  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm afraid Shannis is starting to bore me a little bit now! *runs & hides!*


*Birks  i will hide with u she is Boring the pants off of me at the moment..I did especially love the priceless look on Jims face when Dennis asked him, it was wonderful actually, the best part of the show * 
*I thought it was sorta sweet that Dennis gave her a little ring, even tho it was an el cheapo... did u see her face when she hugged him,, oh come on !!! forget that myth that there may be a ring on the roof,, after 20 yrs??? *

----------


## Bad Wolf

it probably rolled down in to the drain

----------


## JustJodi

> it probably rolled down in to the drain


*Or some roofie found it while patching the roof,, I mean come on !!!*

----------


## Abi

They shouldjust rap up al the stories and give everyone a teenie tiny chance at happiness for a change

----------


## JustJodi

> They shouldjust rap up al the stories and give everyone a teenie tiny chance at happiness for a change


*No kidding !!!! I mean whats up with that ?? Are the East Enders supposed to be miserable like old misery guts Pauline  all the time  gee whiz *

----------


## Abi

The only married couple that are still hapy together, and haven't been on the edge of spliting is Dot and Jim. Surely more real East Enders are happy then that

----------


## phils little sister

> Maybe and it's a wig btw


is that a wig on dots head  :EEK!:

----------


## JustJodi

> is that a wig on dots head


*I have seen June with out that DOT-WIG,, it is a bit longer and chic.. or at least I think so*

----------


## phils little sister

yeah i seen her before with her hair "down" i just thought they did it like that for the show  :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah i seen her before with her hair "down" i just thought they did it like that for the show


*Just like Sharons hair extensions,, *

----------


## Treacle

June used to use her own hair for Dot but it got too much for her so they gave her a wig.

----------


## Abi

Todays episode in my opinion....

Alot better then yesterday, buts still not its best. The baloon thing was sweet, i even saw a glimmer of happiness on everyones faces, and possible, dare i say it, unitey for a change. The Demi and Leo story was ok, her little brother is a really good actor

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good episode tonight but upsetting at the end i liked what ian done with the balloons

----------


## BlackKat

Quite liked today's episode -- although whoever filmed that scene in the Vic when Ian was making his speech should be fired.

And Leo did not make me want to gouge me eyes out. He wasn't brilliant, but keep at it and he might be okay in a few weeks.  :Stick Out Tongue:  And even better the week after that.   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Nice to see all the old faces from when the whole cast were legends  :Big Grin: 

Sometimes it can be hit and miss for EastEnders when they refer to past events but tonight's worked on the whole I think  :Smile: 

Not too much Mofie although he was in it quite a bit. Mr Richie the eejit...

That god he's off on holiday. I hope it's for atleast a month and he only comes back to do his exit storyline but no doubt he's only going to be off-screen for a small handful of episodes. Grrrr  :Mad: 

Tonights eppy did have a fair amount of interacting with the characters and it had a lot to balance the bad points out. Lovin' Chrissie, the way she wrote Sharon & Den on the banner was really clever thinking for whoever had that idea.

----------


## parkerman

Good to see Lofty's face again!

Perhaps Demi could run away with Leo to acting school...

----------


## Treacle

They can go over the top with their history so it's nice when it's just subtle touches.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Quite liked today's episode -- although whoever filmed that scene in the Vic when Ian was making his speech should be fired.


Totally agree, I was screaming at the TV ' Keep the damn camera still!! '



> That god he's off on holiday. I hope it's for atleast a month and he only comes back to do his exit storyline but no doubt he's only going to be off-screen for a small handful of episodes. Grrrr


Im so happy too!! His face on screen all day god try and make the effort to smile  :Angry: 



> Lovin' Chrissie, the way she wrote Sharon & Den on the banner was really clever thinking for whoever had that idea.


I liked that alot too!! Very nice to express things and Sharon was like what  :EEK!: 

I think it was great between the twins, Darren acts well  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Totally agree, I was screaming at the TV ' Keep the damn camera still!! '



Was it just me that could see the lighting rig? I might have been imagining it, but for most of the shots I could see it and quite clearly too.   :Searchme:  Don't they watch the scenes back at all?

----------


## Treacle

I've always liked Demi and hope she's going to be OK  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> Was it just me that could see the lighting rig? I might have been imagining it, but for most of the shots I could see it and quite clearly too.  Don't they watch the scenes back at all?


Occasionally cameras do pan a bit too high. I suppose it could be pub lighting because it's a little bit different but obviously we know what it really is. Bearing in mind the Vic bar has them studio lights anyways.

----------


## chance

i think the camera man was drunk it was like a home video! i see the demi/leo thing has started,time to switch off til its over i think.only highlight was mr rickman in his clobber

----------


## Treacle

I didn't notice the camera work tonight although I did notice it not so long ago. I don't mind really as long as I enjoyed the episode which is the main thing! Leo wasn't as bad tonight but still not liking him. Still it's a good REALISTIC good storyline  :Big Grin:

----------


## hayzie

i think the demi leo storyline is realistic and if its done right will be great! camerawork was really bad in the vic but never noticed it during the rest of the episode, just ians speech.

----------


## hannah-mj

i noticed the camera work but didnt care because , despite what others may think , i love the dem/leo story line and think that they both acted brilliantly tonight , including darren.But......Alfie is such a muppet he's doing my head in lol! im glad he left for holidays! Liked it when chrissie was writing on the banner thingy 'sharon & den' hehe..
Dennis looked very nice tonight  :Big Grin:  x x x

----------


## CrazyLea

i must be the only one who donesnt take notice to the camera work lol. i like demi but not leo but they were alright tonight.

----------


## Treacle

I never take any notice of the camera work either. Far too busy enjoying the episodes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

Just watched it again because it beats sleeping on that awful Z-bed anyways the lighting wasn't the studio lights afterall it was the normal lights around the bar which look like studio lights.

----------


## JustJodi

> Just watched it again because it beats sleeping on that awful Z-bed anyways the lighting wasn't the studio lights afterall it was the normal lights around the bar which look like studio lights.


Dennis looked smashing tonight in that black outfit,,  as for the lightening I never noticed either, I guess I was more interested in what was happening than the camera man's boo boo's

----------


## Treacle

> Dennis looked smashing tonight in that black outfit,, as for the lightening I never noticed either, I guess I was more interested in what was happening than the camera man's boo boo's


I like this new camera technique.

----------


## hayzie

anyway just changing the subject, what was chrissies intentions on writing sharon and den on the banner? what was she hoping to acheive by doing that, im confused as to what her point was, although  it was funny!

----------


## BlackKat

> anyway just changing the subject, what was chrissies intentions on writing sharon and den on the banner? what was she hoping to acheive by doing that, im confused as to what her point was, although  it was funny!


I didn't think she did have any intentions or even did anything. She was writing Sharon and Dennis, but then had to answer the phone before she got a chance to finish. Maybe she paused when it got to the Den bit and had a wee smirk but I don't think that she intented to leave it like that.

----------


## hayzie

ohhh thats alright then i dont hate her now! lol i thought she perposly write den but thats ok its just sharon got angry when she saw it lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She didn't mean to leave it as Den.
p.s Hayzie, how is Maloko, do you mean Makosi?!

----------


## Treacle

I think she did do it on purpose although the theory that she never got a chance to finish it and she just had an evil smirk when she'd written Den could be right too.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I like this new camera technique.


You do  :EEK!:  Its moving everwhere, and when Minty and Garry etc. were talking its like a little kid taking it!! My lil brother possibly!!

----------


## Jade

Please use this thread for future episode disscussion.

Cheers.

----------


## Treacle

Oh can we have this thread back please jude?

Pretty please (((Hugs)))

----------

